# Stihl TS350 running rich and spitting



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im working on a Stihl TS350 Cut off saw that is spitting gas out the carb, running rich and bogging down when at full throttle. I pinched off the fuel line and as the carb starved for fuel it ran better and better until it died from lack of fuel. Does this mean the carburetor is putting out too much fuel? Or could something else be wrong. I checked the exhaust is clear, 150psi of compression, and I don't see any obvious signs of the crankcase seals leaking.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

go to the carburetor, i would remove and open and inspect. It almost sounds like a welch plug has come loose inside, or the float is sticking.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

this is more of an additional question then an answer.

I have heard that if the exhaust port is restricted or muffler is pluggged then fuel can be spit back out the carb and gets the filter and housing a little soggy is this true? or can you check and see if that might be a problem.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It ended being a little bit of both, the carburator was damaged when the mechanic before me mixed up the L and H mixture screws, then the exhaust was slightly clogged as well. New carb cost $140 !!  wasn't my expense though so i don't care.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the update


----------

